# Gaining weight quicker?



## whitebirch (May 5, 2011)

Hey all,

I am looking for some advice to put on more weight more quickly than I am currently able to.

I went to the gym 5 days a week for about six months and only saw my stamina improve and my weight fluctuate which was extremely frustrating. I quit the gym and started working out at home instead. I recently switched from doing sets to German Volume Training (still doing push ups/sit ups and everything else) and in the three months I have been doing this, I have managed to gain and retain weight but the gains are becoming less and less.

I am a vegetarian but my protein intake is high and I am also using Build and Recover.

What else can I do? I just seem to have hit a barrier with gaining weight and I would like to gain more weight, more quickly.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Deads,deads,deads,deads......

Wots your carb and calorie intake like...and you say you have alot of protein how much is alot

Could be loads of things stopping you

List your diet for the day and your training for the week with your height,weight,age,bf


----------



## Halsey (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi whitebirch,

Do add eggs, egges related meals, beef, boiled potatoes and protein shakes in your diet plan. Do count calories, fats and protein before taking any meal.


----------



## garathnormanmtts (Jul 15, 2011)

Can any one tell me how can improve my body looks and power too?I look thin.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

overtrained and then you tried german volume training..which is a routine based on gear use..

train like a natural and train less.

read my sticky in the beginners section bud..

we`re nearly all beginners still...


----------



## garathnormanmtts (Jul 15, 2011)

Nicely exercise and let sweat come like water and than eat nicely and carry on,on your work.


----------



## Patric (Sep 7, 2011)

Multivitamin and mineral supplement is a good concept for quicker weight gain. But make sure you are getting all the necessary vitamins and minerals taht you need. Some people considered that their muscle mass increases with the help of protein supplements that contain certain blends of amino acids, such as creatine and glutamine.


----------

